# Change the Template



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Due to recent comments about the standard of posts I am suggesting again that we change the Template to the original, In as much as putting the location first and the topic last.
This would enable all of us to see which thread we can open or not, so really a reversal to the existing one.This would enable a lot more of us to avoid the subs bar etc if we are not in the mood, rather than open onto a discussion that has got a little heated.

cabby


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

scan the page from right to left ?

.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No change needed, 


You know the poster, 


You know the thread.


You know the forum, 


Open if required :wink2:


tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll keep the nice stuff here:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I'll keep the nice stuff here:


Well it made me laugh and lets face it we could all do with a good one just now:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

cabby my love 

Your roses need tending too

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes they do, but it is raining buckets down here, thought you lot up north were keeping it.:grin2::grin2: I just thought a thread that was different.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> I'll keep the nice stuff here:


Quality Tony :grin2:

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Quality Tony :grin2:
> 
> Steve


Let's just hope it doesn't prove to be worryingly accurate!!!!

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Can't be accurate, NF does not have that many balls and DC has none at all.... so the bully boys would be Johnson and Gove???????

So IMO a cartoon and nothing more......

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That is the whole point though isn't it. a cartoon.>>

cabby


----------

